# Cyclocross Remount



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

OK so I have the whole dismount thing down I have no problem getting off <no pun intended> 

But getting back on is a whole other story. i have read the good words and every time I try and swing back over and land on my thigh I meet with varying results. Anyone have any pointers?

best

Dan


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

will a visual help?


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

that looks painful


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Dan0930 said:


> that looks painful


painful? maybe....popular? definitely.


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

well i guess there is only one thing left to do.. suck it up and buy a thicker chamois.

so do you end up landing full force on the seat?


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Dan0930 said:


> well i guess there is only one thing left to do.. suck it up and buy a thicker chamois.
> 
> so do you end up landing full force on the seat?


I am far from the expert as I only ride my crosser not race it. But it seems that they land on the seat and cranks at the same time. Seat taking most of the blow and cranks used to stabilize the "mount".


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*seat*

land on your inner thigh and slide on to the seat


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*try this link to start and get Simon Burley's book*

http://www.maddogmedia.com/crossnet/howto.html

for the book try www.cyclocrossworld.com


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

1) you want to land with the center of the seat hitting right about where your wallet would be, then just slide into correct position. Smashing your croch into the seat just invites disaster.

2) It's really important to keep a nice low trajectory, you want to avoid leaping high into the air and smashing down on the bike, there's no point. Also, if you are jumping too high, it tends to make your chain fall off, causes flats, etc.

3) I like to shove the bike ahead of me a little and jump so I am clearing the saddle flom the rear, rather than the side, again you dont need as much height and your weight is moving in the direction of travel.

Try to practice getting on the bike with as little height and bouce as possible, you might have to do it 30 times in a race, no sense wasting energy. Once you "get it" you should never, ever smash your crotch.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Not too dificult to do. While I have only raced cross 1x, I didn't have too much difficulty with the remount. I found that it was easier than it sounds/looks. I just practiced a few times in my yard (I have 1.5 + acres!) and was able to do it pretty quickly. FWIW, I'm 45 y/o and not excactly a "gifted" athlete, if you know what I mean ;-)


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Kram59 said:


> Not too dificult to do. While I have only raced cross 1x, I didn't have too much difficulty with the remount. I found that it was easier than it sounds/looks. I just practiced a few times in my yard (I have 1.5 + acres!) and was able to do it pretty quickly. FWIW, I'm 45 y/o and not excactly a "gifted" athlete, if you know what I mean ;-)


As I've stated before, getting the skills down is really important for racing. Here are a couple more pointers ...

1) If you haven't done several hundred dismounts/mounts before your first race, then you haven't done enough. You want to be perfect every time because when you get tired -- which is 100% guaranteed to happen during a race -- you get sloppy. You want those engrams burned into your brain so you don't even have to think about it.

2) Don't practice the skill when you're tired. As I stated before, when you're tired, you get sloppy. You want to practice perfect skills.

3) Don't stutter step / skip step / hop step (whatever you want to call it) when remounting. If you notice you have this malady, eliminate it post haste.

4) A danger of remounting slightly from the rear without enough height is getting your lycra caught on the back of the seat. Its happened to me -- only during a race and when I was tired. If you do this, you look stupid and lose precious time/feet.

5) I'd like to reiterate the advice not to leap too high on a remount. Been there, done that, got a pinch flat on hard ground. DNF.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*ditto #3*



Gripped said:


> 3) Don't stutter step / skip step / hop step (whatever you want to call it) when remounting. If you notice you have this malady, eliminate it post haste.


'K smart boy, exactly HOW do you eliminate it? I've had the damnable stutter step for going on six years now and can't seem to get rid of it. Even Burney's book doesn't seem to have any concrete solutions on how to get rid of this habit.

Gripped is right, don't develop this habit. It can lose you 10-20 seconds PER DISMOUNT as it means you effectively come to a standstill to remount.


----------



## ricebowls (Jun 11, 2004)

ok i'm brand new to CX and was figuring out the mount last night and got it pretty good (i think but i'm sure the experts can correct me if i'm wrong). but i found that if i approach it as if i'm just throwing my thigh onto the saddle instead of jumping onto the bike all together it made it way easier. and i started without the jump but doing it this way had me leaping on with just a few trys. i also noticed that the leap is almost all in your legs and your hands are more there to keep you with the bike. the harder i swung my legs in an upward direction the higher i got. as far as getting the smooth run-to-mount rythm down....still working on it. but i think this is a good start.


----------



## cbass (Nov 14, 2001)

*commitment*

When you remount you have to really commit to it...i.e. leap onto the saddle with both feet in the air. Sometimes it looks like you're clicking your heels and doing a bit of a scissor kick behind the back wheel. If you aren't fully commited to the remount you will stutter step and the remount will be sloppy causing you to lose precious momentum.

The way that I learned to remount and got rid of the stutter step/hop was to practice over and over and over. I started in slow motion, just getting a feel for lifting my right leg up and feeling the saddle on the inside of my thigh. 

Gradually I started to add speed and what I found was that the remount was actually easier as I went faster. One thought that helped me was to focus on 'jumping' off of my left foot and not just going up on my toes. If you just try to ~reach~ your leg over without actually getting airborne you will inevitably stutter...or miss the saddle entirely.

Try running along side your bike as if you were about to remount and practice jumping off of your left foot, but not trying to remount. This will get you used to getting airborne and committing to the remount. Once you have gotten comfortable jumping go ahead and attempt a remount.

The keys are practice and commitment. Once you get it be sure to continue to practice to reinforce the proper technique. Before long you'll be landing the inside of your thigh on the saddle without even thinking about it.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

lonefrontranger said:


> 'K smart boy, exactly HOW do you eliminate it? I've had the damnable stutter step for going on six years now and can't seem to get rid of it. Even Burney's book doesn't seem to have any concrete solutions on how to get rid of this habit.
> 
> Gripped is right, don't develop this habit. It can lose you 10-20 seconds PER DISMOUNT as it means you effectively come to a standstill to remount.


I've found myself doing the stutter step a few times and I just concentrated on commiting to the leap. I agree with cbass, commitment is key.

If you've got the stutter step bad, you might want to lower your seat about as far as it will go and practice remounts in slow motion. Increase speed and seat height until you have it down. The first attepts should really amount to throwing your leg over the seat and sitting down with no real "leap." You might feel silly, but do it until you feel comfortable before raising the seat a little.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

p lo said:


> land on your inner thigh and slide on to the seat


That's what you're not seeing in the photos. You don't land on your crotch, you land on the inner thigh and slide over at the same time you're finding your pedals.

It works, trust me. 

Best bet is to find the local cross hotshot and ride with them a bit. I had the pleasure of training with a few of the fast guys in San Diego and was amazed at how smooth and fast they were. My own mounts and dismounts were clumsy and slow by comparison, but I learned a lot!

M


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Gripped said:


> As I've stated before, getting the skills down is really important for racing. Here are a couple more pointers ...
> 
> 1) If you haven't done several hundred dismounts/mounts before your first race, then you haven't done enough. You want to be perfect every time because when you get tired -- which is 100% guaranteed to happen during a race -- you get sloppy. You want those engrams burned into your brain so you don't even have to think about it.
> 
> ...


I'm having fits with #3...

Gotta work on that still!

M


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

to eliminate the stutter, a good drill is dismount, then three steps, then swing up and remount and clip in. Do it on easy terrain but restrict it to three steps on the ground. You will tend to do a little hop step at slow speeds, like on a false flat after an uphill, mostly you want to get back on the bike and get underway before you loose your momentium.

Another little thing to practice is getting you bike up on and off your shoulder in one fast movement, before you take the second step, it should be on your shoulder and under control so you can run, then set it down in one non-jumpy movement and leap on the bike almost in the same slice of time and get clipped in right away.

Something promoters like to do is throw a section where a good rider can remound and clip in before the hill gets steeper, so practice getting clipped in quick even when you are almost stopped on the bike. Try it with your eyes closed.

I have to add that I did my first "cross" race of the season today, I was able to eek out a victory in the expert race at a local MTB event on my new cross bike without any parts flying off. Couple hours of pounding makes me feel my age tonight...


----------



## Kenright (Aug 31, 2004)

OK, I am very much a newbie at 'cross. I will be buying my first cross bike next month and am planning on at least a few races. My background is road and triathlon.
When you remount, which thigh do we want to hit the seat?? If I am remounting from the left of the bike, I will be swinging my right leg over. Do we want to land on the left thigh or land on the right thigh?? And are we jumping up so both feet leave the ground at the same time?? I guess clipping in a shoe and swinging the opposite leg over takes too much time??
Man, I am getting scared just looking at those pics !!!  

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

don't make it too hard. You are always running with your bike on your right side. You jump on the bike just like a rider on the old wild west movies, leaping off your left foot, flying just high enough to clear the saddle and landing on your right buttock right where your wallet would be. Hands are on the tops, so now you can get settled straight on the seat and get clipped in, hopefully without looking at your feet. You should have shifted the bike in the correct gear before you jumped off, so just start riding, no big deal.


----------



## Kenright (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks, I understand perfectly. Can't wait to get the bike and start doing this !!!


----------



## cbass (Nov 14, 2001)

*right inner thigh*

Your right foot leaves the ground first, then you jump off of your left foot so that you have both feet in the air at the same time.

You kind of jump onto the saddle from the rear and you want to land the inside/back of your RIGHT thigh on the saddle.

Then you slide onto the seat as you clip in your right pedal (which should be in perfect position to start pedalling).

Then clip in the left pedal and go.

When I land on my right buttock where my wallet would be it usually means that I have jumped too high and my right leg ends up a bit out of position for clipping in quickly. Jumping too high can also cause problems such as pinch flats, dropped chains, and undercarriage pain!

The key is to practice dismounts and remounts a lot. If you find that you are hopping or not landing in the right spot slow it way down and walk through the motions to train your muscles to do it correctly. If you continue to drill bad habits they'll be tougher to shake.

Watch the experienced riders or get a cross video to see how the pro's do it. That really helped me with the technique. Working on your cross skills will pay off big in the races and will also improve your bike handling on the road or the trails.


----------



## pawistik (Feb 16, 2003)

*Drunken remounts*

My wife was out of town a few days ago and I went out drinking a couple of nights in a row. Both nights I came home late and a little under the influence (not exactly drunk, not quite sober). I had sopme good rides across town on the cross bike in the wee hours of the morning and when I got home I got the dog out of bed to go for a ride. We headed through miles of deserted residential streets hitting several parks along the way. Whenever I was passing through a park I practised my flying mounts and dismounts. What a blast! All told, it went pretty well both nights with only one bike seat enema. I'm managing to get the mounts and dismounts while travelling at a pretty good clip. I'm not sure my technique is really the best, but I figure as long as I'm doing it without losing much speed or hurting myself I must be doing all right.

I'm sure the neighbours think I've lost it because I leave the door running and leaping onto my bike and return home by bunny hopping the curb onto the lawn then leaping off the bike and running to the house. 

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## ryder1 (Mar 15, 2002)

pawistik said:


> My wife was out of town a few days ago and I went out drinking a couple of nights in a row. Both nights I came home late and a little under the influence (not exactly drunk, not quite sober). I had sopme good rides across town on the cross bike in the wee hours of the morning and when I got home I got the dog out of bed to go for a ride. We headed through miles of deserted residential streets hitting several parks along the way. Whenever I was passing through a park I practised my flying mounts and dismounts. What a blast! All told, it went pretty well both nights with only one bike seat enema. I'm managing to get the mounts and dismounts while travelling at a pretty good clip. I'm not sure my technique is really the best, but I figure as long as I'm doing it without losing much speed or hurting myself I must be doing all right.
> 
> I'm sure the neighbours think I've lost it because I leave the door running and leaping onto my bike and return home by bunny hopping the curb onto the lawn then leaping off the bike and running to the house.
> 
> ...


But, now are'nt you going to have to be under the influence during races to do good mount/dismounts?


----------



## cycloscott (Dec 16, 2002)

The jump is more forward than up. Keep in mind that the bike is moving forward while you're in the air. Jump too high, and you can miss it on the way down. (and landing your thigh on the back tire does NOT feel good) Ideally, you want to just skim your thigh over the back of the seat. 

And since you are starting from scratch... Practice on both sides. You'll find that the ability to get off and on from either side can ba a decided advantage come race day. I always say that I'm going to practice right side dismounts in the summer, but I never do. After racing cross for many years, I'm super smooth on the left side, but trying it southpaw feels completely stoopid.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

cycloscott said:


> The jump is more forward than up. Keep in mind that the bike is moving forward while you're in the air. Jump too high, and you can miss it on the way down. (and landing your thigh on the back tire does NOT feel good) Ideally, you want to just skim your thigh over the back of the seat.
> 
> And since you are starting from scratch... Practice on both sides. You'll find that the ability to get off and on from either side can ba a decided advantage come race day. I always say that I'm going to practice right side dismounts in the summer, but I never do. After racing cross for many years, I'm super smooth on the left side, but trying it southpaw feels completely stoopid.


If you stand beside your bike, you should be able to execute a mount without jumping at all. Throw your leg over the saddle -- your thigh will make contact first -- and push off with your other leg as you settle onto the saddle. Now all you have to do is get that motion down at higher and higher speeds.

If you jump too high, you risk a pinch flat when landing on the saddle -- that is if you are still running those tires with inner tubes.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

Gripped said:


> If you stand beside your bike, you should be able to execute a mount without jumping at all. Throw your leg over the saddle -- your thigh will make contact first -- and push off with your other leg as you settle onto the saddle. Now all you have to do is get that motion down at higher and higher speeds.
> 
> If you jump too high, you risk a pinch flat when landing on the saddle -- that is if you are still running those tires with inner tubes.


I think this is the best description/practice advice I've heard for mounts. Thanks!


----------



## triangleforge (Feb 18, 2004)

jroden said:


> to eliminate the stutter, a good drill is dismount, then three steps, then swing up and remount and clip in. Do it on easy terrain but restrict it to three steps on the ground. You will tend to do a little hop step at slow speeds, like on a false flat after an uphill, mostly you want to get back on the bike and get underway before you loose your momentium.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*thanks, great description!*

Thank you extremely, this is is probably the most lucid and complete advice I've seen to date. Love the commitment analogy / visualisation tips, gonna try this tonight after work.

The culmination of all the tips in this thread should be collected and archived somewhere. It's great advice for an oft-overlooked problem.

Feedback I was given by an experienced Cat 1 'crosser doing analysis on my remount, hope this helps others to troubleshoot:

1) I'm edgy around the bike and tend to hold it far away at arm's length, thus making my remount negative reinforcement schemes self-fulfilling. Translation: I'm having to jump wayy out to the side, and can't work up the courage to do so smoothly. I'm going to try working slow and close and see if I can get that muscle memory changed.

2) I'm dropping my left shoulder, badly. Keeping the shoulders level over the handlebars and in line with your hips greatly improves balance. Trying to jump on with your body all corkscrewed is a surefire recipe for a tricky, unbalanced landing, with the bike shooting off at odd vectors as a result (physics, bah). On the few occasions I've managed to do it "straight", I've not stuttered.

3) I need to work on smoother ground first, because I'm too tentative yet to have good momentum, and a bike with no momentum on bumpy ground is nothing you want to leap onto. I've been working on the repetition theme at the Monday night practise sessions, but I definitely need smoother turf to work on the "no distractions" angle. 

My courage factor is at a low ebb mainly due to last year's highspeed endo episode. The park we're using has what I term "heavy going", meaning the grass is tall and thick and the ground is mushy and riddled with bumps and holes. After augering into a blind ditch and nearly breaking my neck last year, I find that any dark patch of grass now gives me the serious heebie-jeebies. Can't concentrate on form when I'm constantly worried about dropping my front wheel into an unseen hole.

By the way, if you ever want to see something scary check this out -- one of the rookies at Monday night's practise session absolutely insisted that his version of a dismount, swinging the right leg FORWARD over the toptube, was both faster and safer. Since none of the other rookies was buying that argument, we all just let him get on with it. At some point he'll snag his foot on the toptube in rough going, only hope I'm not behind him when this happens.

The best part: he wasn't wearing a helmet.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

triangleforge said:


> Commitment: I'd noticed in videos of pro cyclocrossers that they tended to nearly "click" heels on the remount (think of leprechauns or the old Toyota commercials) -- not on purpose, but probably as a result of a good, powerful stride from the last step. When you intentionally copy this motion, your left foot is up around your left butt cheek instead of groping for the reassurance of the ground, and you CAN'T stutter step.
> 
> Try it; you'll be lots faster if you get rid of that superfluous step.
> 
> Cheers!


Thats funny, my old coach (an ex Euro Pro cxer) used to tell us exactly the same thing "click de heeeels" sorry for bad Polish accent but its the best I can do.

It really helped proppel the bike along as well as put you in your seat a.s.a.p.
As someone already said try and hop up and forward at the same time - if not you can come to a standstill especially in soupy mud then you have trouble trying to regain motion whilst finding your pedals.

Do not break this motion into too many segments - try and visualize before you attempt it and do it sloow and perfect it (or at least become reasonable at it) before you attempt a full on flying leap. 

I once and thankfully only once fell off my seat during a remount, mud was thick on seat and shorts so I slid right off the saddle left to right and kept going until I had no choice but to dismount on the other side of my bike! - felt like a right tool


----------



## triangleforge (Feb 18, 2004)

*Oh, and one other thing...*

And one other thing that helps -- Every time I get on a bike, year-round, I do a little practice remount (and almost always get off with a casual 'cross dismount) -- MTB or 'cross bike, I'll do the full run & hop, and on a road bike I'll do a walking version of it (no running with scissors, or with Speedplay cleats!) -- without the jump. Step, step, set my right thigh on the saddle, push off with the left, clip in. It's no substitute for dedicated 'cross technique sessions starting in about August, but it's a great way to keep ahold of some of the muscle memory.

Cheers!


----------



## triangleforge (Feb 18, 2004)

*Bad Remounts*



dreww said:


> (snip)
> I once and thankfully only once fell off my seat during a remount, mud was thick on seat and shorts so I slid right off the saddle left to right and kept going until I had no choice but to dismount on the other side of my bike! - felt like a right tool


I've had two memorably bad remounts in racing, and it's reassuring that I could botch it so badly and didn't leave any permanent scars. Once I was really whipped at the end of the race and smacked the top of my thigh square into the back of the saddle, instead of clearing it. My momentum carried my body up over the saddle though, and I ended up doing a Superman pose -- stomach on the saddle, both legs flailing out behind -- for about twenty feet until I could slide off and do it right the second time. 

The other time I got into the saddle just fine on an off-camber remount coming at the bike from the uphill side, but my lactic fogged brain forgot that the saddle would be a good ten inches under where it normally would be. I hit the saddle hard enough to skid the rear wheel about two feet down the slope, and rolled the tire right off the rim. Bummer.

Of course, before I went to a single ring AND learned to set my bike down correctly, there were any number of times I'd remount, clip in, and start pedaling air with a dislodged chain...

Cheers!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Forward!*

as stated here, if I think 'forward and around' vs 'up and over' it helps. if I'm leaning forward and I throw the leg in that motion my stutter dissolves. it only tends to resurface when I'm not thinking or brain dead from oxygen debt. Repetition should install this directly into muscle memory. great points all.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

ryder1 said:


> But, now are'nt you going to have to be under the influence during races to do good mount/dismounts?


Your point is?


----------



## Dave K (Jun 15, 2004)

this vid clip somebody posted shows a veteran who may not be fast, but he is certainly smooth. Notice the sideways twist at the waist, rear straight back swing of right leg followed by left leg pushoff, then rearward and up kick of the left leg. he smoothly slides on the saddle. key here too is he doesn't jump too high or too low and hits the saddle dead on. makes it look really easy.

nobody's really pointed out this key element of physics at work here. (this is my own interpretation so correct me if you can explain it better or if I'm wrong The rear and upward swing of the legs creates a pendelum effect that slows down the rate at which your butt/pelvis is falling so that you don't slam down on the seat at full gravity speed and force. Trailing your legs straight behind creates this lever effect (like a baseball bat or whip) that puts your pelvis in middle of lever (like the handle on the bat) so it moves slower while your feet and legs move faster to sorta stall your pelvis in the air for a second or less so you can get situated on the seat. the key is to practice and learn to swing your legs at just the right height that in turn puts your butt at the right height to take advantage of this momentary stall and get situated on the seat so your legs can then swing forward and get on the pedals.


----------



## Swat Dawg (Oct 8, 2002)

*Here's a link to a short instructional video*

This is one of the Ol'Skool CX legends from the Mid-Atlantic region. He is incredibly smooth as the video demonstrates. Watching this really gave me the sense of what I should be shooting for. I think the most interesting thing is that he really doesn't seem to jump at all. He seems to just step over the seat at speed. And he can do it at speeeeed! I've seen him at a couple of races just exercise the epitomy of smoothness. Anyway, this will help, it helped me a lot.

http://www.monkeyhillcs.com/mac/mac2003/practice.html


----------



## chasbike (Jan 28, 2004)

*saddle on the thigh*

don't be a "chamois lander"


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

Where's gripped to defend himself? Man, how come everyone's saying he's not that fast? Good lord, we don't know if this is the 5th or 6th pass on those barriers...gotta be something like that, look how dirty he's gotten. Gripped, you gotta post a video of yourself on the flats or downhill. 

I just got rid of my stutter several weeks ago. Wasn't sure how much it would help. In fact, it helps a lot to be able to do the proper remount. I passed 2 riders on a remount during my last race and they never caught me afterwards (at least that's how I recount it in my head...). I can do it on a pretty quick jog now.

Some things that helped me w/ a remount:

1) A good video like this helps you to visualize what to do.
2) Think of your right heel hitting your a$$. Think leprachaun kick. It helped me to get the right hop, just enough to clear the seat. In a race, I can hop pretty high w/ the adrenaline going.
3) At some point, you have to tell yourself (assuming your male) "Screw it, the 'boys' will be fine. Just gotta suck it up." That's the only thing that gave me the guts to land on the seat.
4) Whenever you get it once, repeat it as many times as you can, to ingrain the motion into your head and body. Once I got it, I did about 15 times in a row in a parking lot. That first day, I kept doing it whenever I had a chance to try it, just so I could remember.
5) When I'm in the air about to land on the seat, my hands are on the bars, usually the hoods. I have a good 'feel' for my bike so I know what my arm position is when I'm seated. W/ that 'feel', I can move the bike forward and back as I land, to ensure that my a$$ hits the seat and not the top tube or rear wheel.


----------



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

Swat Dawg said:


> This is one of the Ol'Skool CX legends from the Mid-Atlantic region. He is incredibly smooth as the video demonstrates. Watching this really gave me the sense of what I should be shooting for. I think the most interesting thing is that he really doesn't seem to jump at all. He seems to just step over the seat at speed. And he can do it at speeeeed! I've seen him at a couple of races just exercise the epitomy of smoothness. Anyway, this will help, it helped me a lot.
> 
> http://www.monkeyhillcs.com/mac/mac2003/practice.html


that video kicks ass. Thanks!


----------



## trumpetman (Dec 9, 2001)

*remount hops*

I had a case of the hops many years ago and I found that the way to eliminate the hop was to KNOW where the saddle was. Hopping was slowing things down - that is so true - and that served to give me subconcious confidence that I would not miss the saddle and and land on the top tube or the tire. Hopping stops the forward momentum and is like doing the remount at rest, while what is needed is the ability to remount fluidly at a variety of speeds. Try starting off at a walk and remounting smoothly and then gradually speed up. Locate the saddle with your right hip (assuming you are remounting from the left) Bump the wing of the saddle into the boney prominence of your hip. Once you have the kinesthetic sense of where you are on the bike you won't need the cue of the hip and you will remount with confidence and the hop will be a memory. 

John



lonefrontranger said:


> 'K smart boy, exactly HOW do you eliminate it? I've had the damnable stutter step for going on six years now and can't seem to get rid of it. Even Burney's book doesn't seem to have any concrete solutions on how to get rid of this habit.
> 
> Gripped is right, don't develop this habit. It can lose you 10-20 seconds PER DISMOUNT as it means you effectively come to a standstill to remount.


----------

